
What's the best way to escape the police in a high-speed car chase? - pitdesi
http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-way-to-escape-the-police-in-a-high-speed-car-chase
======
ra
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3073521>

